# Owner Handler?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Look for posts from Mysticrealm. She is a groomer and also a spoo owner/handler in Canada (not that I think you are neighbors, but for CKC stuff), so she is a good person to check in with for you.


----------



## Amanda1472 (Aug 30, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Look for posts from Mysticrealm. She is a groomer and also a spoo owner/handler in Canada (not that I think you are neighbors, but for CKC stuff), so she is a good person to check in with for you.


Thank you!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Look for posts from Mysticrealm. She is a groomer and also a spoo owner/handler in Canada (not that I think you are neighbors, but for CKC stuff), so she is a good person to check in with for you.


I think Mysticrealm is also learning to show and do the show grooming on her dog with some help from I assume her mentor/breeder. She has talked about learning and improving her skill to do the spray up for the show. Etc. 

Yes everyone had to learn somewhere, and it’s exciting that you will now be learning and will become that professional groomer that others will sent their poodles too for show grooms.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Do make sure to get a copy of 'Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference' by Shirlee Kalstone. It is an older book but is called the 'Bible' of poodle grooming! you can get a copy on Amazon or Alibris very inexpensively!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Amanda1472 said:


> Hello, so I got my first show prospect puppy: http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/253378-meet-moana.html#post3052562
> 
> I would really love to learn to do show grooms (I'm a pet groomer and have my own salon) and learn to handle her myself ( we are starting handling classes this week).
> 
> Would me doing it myself really be that bad?


You could do both -- try it yourself for some shows, and use a handler for others. 

Michelle Birchard is an experienced breeder and groomer, but she is not a professional handler. She showed Sting (my Sam's sire) and got a UKC championship and 7 points towards his AKC championship. A friend of hers showed him and got another 2 points. A professional handler got the remaining points for his championship, including 2 majors. Photos below are of Sting with Michelle, his owner-handler, and with Kaz Hosaka, his professional handler.

Showing yourself can be fun, but it can be hard to compete against the professional handlers.


----------



## Amanda1472 (Aug 30, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Do make sure to get a copy of 'Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference' by Shirlee Kalstone. It is an older book but is called the 'Bible' of poodle grooming! you can get a copy on Amazon or Alibris very inexpensively!



Just ordered it. Found it cheaper then amazon (which I have prime) on thriftbooks


----------



## Amanda1472 (Aug 30, 2012)

peppersb said:


> You could do both -- try it yourself for some shows, and use a handler for others.
> 
> Michelle Birchard is an experienced breeder and groomer, but she is not a professional handler. She showed Sting (my Sam's sire) and got a UKC championship and 7 points towards his AKC championship. A friend of hers showed him and got another 2 points. A professional handler got the remaining points for his championship, including 2 majors. Photos below are of Sting with Michelle, his owner-handler, and with Kaz Hosaka, his professional handler.
> 
> Showing yourself can be fun, but it can be hard to compete against the professional handlers.


Thank you. At first I thought i would just pay a handler to do it all, but I really would love to learn show grooming and handling and trying it myself. I did speak to a handler and she says she can teach me and of course I need to do handling classes which I start Wednesday. I will have to see how it goes I guess. Maybe I will do it like you said, I might handler some shows, and may get a professional for others etc.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

My hat is off to you. Handling and grooming all at once, that is admirable. I don't show my poodle, but do have a Beagle in the show ring. She did extremely well during 2017. The breeder of my Beagle basically said, no excuses now, get out there and have fun. I look forward to your posts it certainly is a journey.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If you are a groomer, I know you can do it with mentoring and a show strategy. Mysticrealm, also a groomer, was in your shoes two years ago, maybe less, and put a GCH on her dog all by herself.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi. Yes I put a gch on my first show dog, and his sister was owner handled/groomed to her CH. One of my breeder's most recent litters has a lady that will be grooming and handling her dog. All of us were pet groomers for years before getting out dog (the last one I listed has done competition grooming in the last couple years but hasn't done show puppy trim before getting this dog)
Find mentors to work with. My breeder lives close by and is willing to help me out (though she's busy flying around the world judging so I don't get together with her too often), Also get to know handlers at shows. My breeder's handler has given me a ton of tips out at the shows, as well as other handlers. 
Take handling classes. I have a great mentor in one of my handling class instructors.

In canada it's easier to get a ch on a dog as you only need 10 points and two 2 point wins I believe (rather than in the states were you need 20 points plus majors). Poodles are a hard breed for owner handler but with half decent handling and grooming it should be possible. 
Depending on how many shows it takes and how much you have to travel to shows it may or may not be cheaper to get a handler.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Go for it! If your breeder is nearby to help it may be a little easier, but I think you should start off owner grooming/handling. If you get stuck after attending several shows and not getting any points then reevaluate and decide whether or not to consider a pro handler at that point.

I have a show prospect puppy and thankfully my breeder lives close so she helps out with the grooming, and is willing to help handle at shows she will be attending. We are in the US where it is a little harder to finish I believe because it takes 15 points instead of the 10 in ckc. I definitely wont be sending my dog off with a handler though, so if I do ever get a handler, it would just be handing off ring-side.

Best of luck, your girl is so adorable!


----------



## Amanda1472 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mysticrealm said:


> Hi. Yes I put a gch on my first show dog, and his sister was owner handled/groomed to her CH. One of my breeder's most recent litters has a lady that will be grooming and handling her dog. All of us were pet groomers for years before getting out dog (the last one I listed has done competition grooming in the last couple years but hasn't done show puppy trim before getting this dog)
> Find mentors to work with. My breeder lives close by and is willing to help me out (though she's busy flying around the world judging so I don't get together with her too often), Also get to know handlers at shows. My breeder's handler has given me a ton of tips out at the shows, as well as other handlers.
> Take handling classes. I have a great mentor in one of my handling class instructors.
> 
> ...


Good to hear! My breeder is helpful but she also has her own grooming salon, she breeds (of course) and she is a judge as well, she is always extremely busy. I found a handler that everyone including my breeder recommended and she said she can help me with grooming etc but so far she hasnt been answering any of my questions or replying at all. She may be busy, will have to see how that works. out.


----------



## Amanda1472 (Aug 30, 2012)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Go for it! If your breeder is nearby to help it may be a little easier, but I think you should start off owner grooming/handling. If you get stuck after attending several shows and not getting any points then reevaluate and decide whether or not to consider a pro handler at that point.
> 
> I have a show prospect puppy and thankfully my breeder lives close so she helps out with the grooming, and is willing to help handle at shows she will be attending. We are in the US where it is a little harder to finish I believe because it takes 15 points instead of the 10 in ckc. I definitely wont be sending my dog off with a handler though, so if I do ever get a handler, it would just be handing off ring-side.
> 
> Best of luck, your girl is so adorable!


Thank you. And that my plan, try to do it myself with handling, get help/mentoring for grooming. If I seem to be doing really badly or not showing well I will keep practicing and maybe use pro handler here and there.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't really know that area of canada dog wise. You can look into leading edge grooming academy. I've taken a couple courses and learned a bit in some of them (but I already had been grooming my show dog for a year before I started watching). Some people find it extremely helpful though.
Once you start going to shows you'll find some people willing to help. Sometimes Terry Bernier is over there for shows and he's willing to help out a newbie.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I recommend respectfully leaning on your breeder to open some doors or help you network if she’s pressed for time. She gets points and bragging rights as the breeder and should help in any way she can. Years ago, I read a cute book, “Dog Show Confidential” in which a Chihuahua owner, owner/handled her way to Westminster. Our breed has the burden of the groom, but you’re a groomer! You can do this with some pointers from your breeder and other pro’s.


----------

